# Toro S200 Check Ball



## kNewc (Nov 22, 2016)

Asking about the check ball on a 38180 S200 single stage, 2 stroke Tecumseh snow blower:

A bit about the background: It was a used blower that had sat outside for 5 years. Ran great last year! No issues really - I replaced the belt and paddles and it was an impressive little machine. I did not run it dry at the end of last season.

This year it would not start. It is difficult to prime, and spark plug is dry after trying to pull start quite a few times. So I replaced the spark plug and verified spark (it is sparking), cleaned the carb, and tried to start it again with the same symptoms - hard to prime and not getting gas. It seems like the diaphragm is good, it pumps nicely when pressing the bulb and isn't brittle. So last night I took the carb completely apart again and now it is sitting in carb cleaner.

*So the question is:* How can I tell if the check ball is unstuck in this carb? Does it rattle or make a sound when gunk free? I have blasted it quite a few times with some GUNK Carb cleaner and now it's sitting in some carb cleaner at home overnight. Is there anything else I should check I might be missing? 

Thanks guys


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't help you on the carb thing but, ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## kNewc (Nov 22, 2016)

Update: I don't think it was the check ball. I think it was a classic diaphragm issue. The gasket was pretty much shot so the diaphram was possibly pressing too hard into the needle in the carb. Follow the "F" or non "F" Type guidelines for installing these diaphragms! 

It runs VERY well now. Idles even better than before! I've installed new paddles, belt, and spark plug. Great little machine - I got it for free! My brother-in-law thought it was scrap. All parts ended up costing about $45 (belts, paddles, carb kit, and spark plug). So a $45 snow blower? My wife can use it this winter while I use the larger one 

Also - the low/high idle adjustment screws - if you lose a washer - I used a smaller lock washer and stretched it to the correct diameter and ended up using that. It's not an exact fit - but it's only to protect the rubber o-ring that seals those needles. So I think it's okay to not have the correct washer for those needles. These washers are going for $6+ online (which is crazy for a $0.10 part).

Here is what I did in case anyone wonders or stumbles upon this thread in the future:
Buy Carb Kit with Diaphram
Disassemble carb and soak carb in carb cleaner (I left mine sit in it overnight). Or as an elder gentleman told me the other day "spray the **** out of it!"
Use strong air compressor force to blow out all holes
Install carb kit
Unscrew both low and high idle screws 1.5 turns out after bottoming out (this ended up being the perfect idle/mixture for my 200)

It's crazy that a good carb clean made that big of a difference. The thing started in 3 pulls after install (had to get some gas in there the first 2 pulls). Even ran great without choke after warming up for 1 minute. Nuts. Before I would constantly have to switch the carb from choke on/off.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

YEP - A good clean carb makes all the difference in the world. They isn't much fudge factor built into them - they are designed to flow X amount of air - any extra or any less is detrimental. Those S200's are a dime a dozen out there. They were great little machines for not a lot of $ when they were new...... they sold boatloads of them. I don't take them any more because the resale on them isn't worth the trouble....... but they are nice for backups and light work. I used to know guys who had them on hand for clearing rooftops with..... easy enough to carry up a ladder.


----------



## kNewc (Nov 22, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> Those S200's are a dime a dozen out there.


Isn't that the truth. Running 200's are selling for around $40-75. The plastics are in pretty bad shape so this one is most likely on the low end. I was hoping if we get as bad as lake effect snow that everyone is talking about (Northern Indiana) then I might be able to get $75 for it once it starts snowing. But - for this price I might just keep it until it dies or give it to a friend or family member in need.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

They are handy to have around just in case you need to throw it in the car and go help out someone...... you can always buy one for parts. I used to buy lots of them and part them out, but it's not worth the effort now. Nobody seems to want them......


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

I've had an S-140 and an S-200 around for years and, stuffed extra engines and parts away for both.This is the first winter in 6 years we've had a lot of snow... Great old machines


----------



## kNewc (Nov 22, 2016)

The thing started leaking gas. Looks like the checkball is the culprit. If I spray it with the air compressor through the rich/lean screws (both out) it will run perfect and not leak gas. So I think there is some gunk in there still causing it to get stuck. I recently bought another old Toro (same motor, but with auger system) and it works 50 times better! Not sure what I'm going to do with this machine.


----------

